# "Professionelles Webdesign"



## Neurodeamon (29. Dezember 2003)

> Webdesign NAME ...
> 
> ... die professionelle Lösung für den perfekten Internetauftritt...



Ich nenne keine Namen und füge ein stark verkleinertes Bild als Anhang bei.
Allein bei dem Anblick der vollen Größe rollen sich meine Fußnägel zusammen ... *brrr*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Dezember 2003)

Da stellt sich mir prompt die Frage, ob es ins Fun-Forum gehört oder wir ein neues Forum brauchen: "Traurig, Traurig-Forum"!


----------



## ESM (29. Dezember 2003)

Dann lass es lieber hier stehen!


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Dezember 2003)

Zwangsläufig stellt sich mir da die Frage: "Was läuft hier falsch?"
Ich meine, es gibt zig gelernte und fähige Leute die um ihre Existenz bangen.
Andere sind schon eine Weile arbeitslos.

Es ist echt peinlich, wenn ein "Ich-bin-Student-und-bastle-nebenbei-Homepages" sich ein zubrot verdient, während die Könner von der Hand in den Mund leben, weil die "Kunden" keine Ahnung von der Materie haben und so sehr auf den Preis achten - und lieber 39,95 für eine HP aus dem Selbstbaukastensystem bezahlen statt 500 Euro mit Beratung, Konzept und einem ECHTEN Design ...

Ich wäre auch für ein "Traurig, Traurig-Forum"  
Sicherlich würde sich das fix füllen


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich fürchte ein "traurig traurig forum" würde den Rahmen des Bords sprengen...


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mythos007 _
> *Ich fürchte ein "traurig traurig forum" würde den Rahmen des Bords sprengen... *



Wir geben uns auch mit einem "ARGHHH"-Forum  

Da könnte man so dumme Forderungen auch unterbringen


----------



## Rena Hermann (14. Januar 2004)

Hhhmm ... vor 'nem Jahr hab ich mich über so was aufgeregt. Mittlerweile denk ich "Jeder Kunde bekommt den 'Webdesigner', den er verdient". 

Aber im Ernst ... so "Boah ich kann krass html und ich machs euch"-Anbieter jucken wenig denn deren Kunden würden einen professionellen Webdesigner eh nie bezahlen wollen/können. Von daher geht in diesem Bereich quasi kein Auftrag flöten.

Andererseits gibt es da die durchaus guten und professionellen Templateanbieter oder sonstige mit neuen Geschäftsideen, die eine doch sehr ansprechende Internetseite (im Vergleich zu vielen)  .... naja sagen wir mal ... sehr preiswert machen.

Jup .... damit muß man leben so wie Tschibo mit Aldi-Kaffee. Ist echt kein Unterschied. Btw ... Tschibo geht's gut - weil Ideen gehabt. 

Und selbst wenn wir um unsere Pfründe fürchten ... hey, sind wir Unternehmer oder Unterlasser? Als erstere werden wir doch genügend Ideen und Ansätze (mehr oder weniger abseits vom bisherigen Weg) finden, um dagegen anzustinken, oder? Tschbo läßt grüßen ....
Wobei ... wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. So ist das Leben. 

Gruß
rena


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wer in einem kreativen Berufsfeld arbeiten will, dem darf man auch die Kreativität
abverlangen, sein eigenes Gewerbe so zu gestalten, wie es am Markt bestehen kann.

Der Blick zum Nachbarn mit seiner Jugendherberge inkl. der Doppelstockbetten
bringt dem 5-Sterne-Hotelmanager nichts. Jeder nach seiner Facon.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Januar 2004)

@rena:


> Mittlerweile denk ich "Jeder Kunde bekommt den 'Webdesigner', den er verdient


Im Grunde genommen hast Du ja Recht  
Allerdings ist das 'dagegen anstinken' manchmal recht schwer, gerade wenn ein potentieller Kunde (mit dem nötigen Kleingeld) keine Ahnung von der Materie hat und sich verarschen lässt. Ok! Zurück zum ersten Quote  !

Ich glaube ... hmm.. es ist alles wunderbar, das ist mir sowas von WUMPE... aber mir Rollen sich dennoch die Fußnägel hoch, wenn ich das "DESIGN" sehe


----------

